# Mary cranks out another room box!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

An Italian deli in honor of her late Aunt Rosie Romanelli.
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/rosies.html

In dollhouse scale (1/12) of course. The room is made of foamcore, the food out of Sculpy and Fimo clay.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a transplant from NY to the midwest and that not only is some great work but it makes me long for some comfort food.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just looking at all that stuff is making me hungry. Super job, Mary! 

Sean


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That is awesome work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

great work was wondering how it would compare to 1/64th would it work for a diorama?


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

darn sweet work!!!!! now i'm REALLY hungry foe a muffuletta sammich!!!!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Amazing Mary.Your work is always so very detailed and lifelike.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Beautiful work as usual Mary, you are an artist. Now how about a nice pastrami sandwich?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Man! Looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Tuneup350 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm most interested in the jars for the front windows. how was that achieved?


----------



## trappedslider (May 12, 2013)

nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's just amazing. Each photo looks more convincing than the last. Thanks for showing.


----------

